# hey "field people", take a look at this thread



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-agility-obedience/107877-go-outs.html

It started as a discussion of "go-outs" in obedience, but really has a lot to do with training blinds in field, too.
I'd love to hear some responses from the "field people".
Thanks!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

From a pure fieldwork perspective, the principle described is similar to lining drills like Chair Drills & Split Drills; using structure as a physical reference for running straighter lines. I use those two drills, but balance them so the same structure that aided the dog during the drill work doesn't become a crutch later. It takes less time for some dogs than others, but if your training on this type of drill gets out of balance your dog can soon come to seek structure in the field, even when it isn't on line.

What we're after is a dog that goes as sent. "Go as sent" is an old Rex Carr principle, and it means to train the dog to go straight in the presence of factors that entice him not to. Logs, hay bails, clumps of cover, ditches and other natural elements in a route - all can divert the dog. Those and many others do so all the time under judgment, provided the judges know enough about dog work to use them properly.

I produced a DVD called *"No cheating"* that deals entirely with these principles; land & water. It's not only a long term teaching process, but also is a lifetime maintenance issue.

EvanG


----------

